# Other Discussions > Off Topic Discussions >  Ever notice the guys on Pawn Stars hair?

## BigThinker

Ever notice the guys' hair on Pawn Stars.  For those unfamiliar, it's a show about a pawn shop in Las Vegas ran by three generations of males.

Anyways, the old man has a thick head of hair, his son is bald, and the young guy (in his mid 20's) has a full set of hair.  Just goes to show the paternal factor doesn't mean everything.  Hopefully, I have a chance then.

----------


## AlexPetra

It depends on your grandfather... :Big Grin:

----------


## dex89

HAHA, I guess it skip a generation.

----------


## ThinningB420

Yes, there are many factors that affect whether you will go bald. My father is a NW1 and has dark, thick, wavy hair. I got some light brown, thin, awful hair. Even my maternal grandfather had dark, thick hair. I don't know where my hair came from.

----------


## z06guy

Rick (The guy in the middle) used to have a decent amount of hair. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLO5Wi4LFoI

----------


## Morbo

My mother has no baldness on her side of her family for 4 generations, my dad's dad (my grandfather) was bald. 

He got 6 children, 1 daughter, 5 sons. Of his 5 sons only my dad became bald at age 44. I started losing my hair at age 25. My brother and nephews also still have all their hair.
It's kinda depressing to go to family parties and to say hello to my 4 uncles who are in their early 70's, late 60's and who's hair is still even thicker than mine was at 16. 

Just to say the entire genetic theory and "my dad went bald at 50 so I wont have to worry until then" is overrated. If you're lucky it'll skip you, if you're unlucky you'll might even catch it early. All chance, there's nothing you can do about it.

----------


## drybone

I am pretty sure it comes from a grandfather. 

Your parents can only pass down the genes they have , which they get from their parents. So if your moms dad was bald, he would pass it onto her but she wont go bald so she simply walks around with the gene which she then passes onto you. 

Some argue your mom passes her dads hairline onto their sons exclusively but I think its can be either maternal or paternal granddad.

----------

